# Swaddling a toddler?



## Marleysgirl

Is this a secret that nobody told me? ;)

Andrew got very over-tired today, his naps were constantly interrupted unfortunately by having to attend hospital appointments.

Have struggled for last two hours with settling him, but he continued to flail and whine, even when in my arms.

So I took the fleece blanket and swaddled him, then laid him down on his bed. Result - instant calmness, followed swiftly by drooping eyes and sleep.

Anybody else swaddle their toddler? I bet you all do it, just that nobody told me to try it ...


----------



## isil

Lol, I don't think it's a secret. I don't swaddle boy as such. But I have found that if he gets in his sleeping bag (he has a ready bed one) he goes to sleep a lot quicker and sleeps a lot better, and that restricts his movement quite a lot.


----------



## fluffpuffin

no way would Isla let me do that :haha: she's a free spirit. Good for you if it worked though.


----------



## KiansMummy

Theres no chance kian would let me swaddle him, he hates having anything over him or restricting him frommoving xx


----------



## oliviarose

I swaddled LO until he was 7 months and boy was it a godsend. We had some wonderful nights sleep due to him being swaddled. He decided he had had enough of it and kept breaking free from the swaddle.


----------



## Farie

I very occasionally swaddle madam if shes over tired. Not regularly since she was 11 months tho - might go back to it TBH!


----------



## Jem88

We swaddled from birth to around 5-6 months when LO would constantly break free, then wouldn't let us swaddle. I've never thought about swaddling now. I think i'll try it but i doubt she'll allow it lol. x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby wouldn't like it but i love it for my baby! it's like the next best thing after wearing her in the sling, for helping her stay asleep.


----------



## MrsAitch

I've never been able to swaddle Erin, even in the maternity ward.

Even now when she sleeps, she's like a starfish.


----------



## Marleysgirl

He didn't stay swaddled for long - but giving him that 5-10 minutes of being 'contained' helped him to calm down and once calm, the need to sleep took over :)


----------



## rosie272

fluffpuffin said:


> no way would Isla let me do that :haha: she's a free spirit. Good for you if it worked though.



Exactly same here! Charlie would resist that all the way, he wouldn't even be swaddled as a baby :haha: Glad it worked for your LO though OP :)


----------



## sparkle_1979

I swaddled Jasmine until 3 months, was fantastic....no way would Ruby allow me to swaddle her lol...I used to try when she was a baby and she looked like I'd put her in a straight jacket as she would wiggle really angry, grunting....


----------



## Lu28

If it works, don't knock it! Aisling never tolerated being swaddled, another starfish!


----------

